# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  grouting sandstone tiles

## AndrewPatrol

I have just tiled and external deck under verandah with ultra porous sandstone tiles and now wondering about grouting them. 
Can I flood surface of tiles with water to help cleaning grout off after doing joints? Only prob may be "thinning" of grout.
Or should we seal tiles with a sealer first then grout? 
Any Ideas please
I dont wish to spend Xmas cleaning them up. 
Andrew

----------


## cherub65

Seal tiles first.
Bondall do a limestone and sandstone sealer dries natural (test on spare tile first)
If its glued directly  on compressed make sure you use a flexible grout, and you should have expansion joints were sheet joins are. These should be silicone.

----------


## Tools

You can buy a gun do do the job and it looks like the big sausage guns for caulking. 
Tools

----------


## AndrewPatrol

So is that like a silicone gun and empty tube setup - if so do you know where to get them. I'm in melb.

----------


## Tools

> The gun tools is talking about  actually takes silicone sausages or glue, not mortar mixes. You could use silicone if you wish but a lot harder to do

    No they don't. All Iwas saying is that they look similar. Here is some links. Not exactly the type I had in mind but you get the idea. I think I have seen them at Bunnies or at David Mitchell's.   http://www.diamondway.com.au/images/..._gun_large.jpg Svenic Australia - Application Equipment - Other Guns and Dispensers Point Master Repointing gun available from Thor Helical Australia  
Tools

----------


## cherub65

Sorry dude i deleted post straight after posting as i saw one cheers :Blush7:

----------


## AndrewPatrol

bought one of those svenik (?) guns today and cant wait to give it a whirl. Looks the business. Nice fella to deal with at Diamond Way.

----------

